# The Digital Oasis



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

Has anyone bought from The Digital Oasis site? They have great prices, but mixed reviews (most of the reviews are a couple of years old). Looking to see if any of you would advise paying more from a more recognizable site. Thanks!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Ordered plenty of things from them, always arrived on time as described, never any issues


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

No problems at all.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Great place to order from. No issues


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Same. Good site.


----------

